# Best LiFePo4: CALB/ Winston/ Sinopoly/ WINA/ GBS/ Hi-Power/ HEADWAY/ A123/



## lestef (Jul 31, 2014)

It's been a while since the first LiFePo4 batteries have been installed on the EVs, and now, after a few years, I think it's time to draw some conclusions about the experience with different manufacturers: performance, cycle life, any kind of problems ... 
So far I have noticed that many prefer the new gray CALBs instead of other brands, but also the new Winston lifeYpo4 will extend its cycle life and will have a better performance by using yttrium in their chemistry, true or not many say that Winston has a little superficial datasheets.
For me is a hard choice: Winston or Calb ?... If the specification for Winston are true, I think this is the best option available at this moment: 0.5C optimal charge/ discharge current, 5000 cycles at 70% DOD, better cold weather performance...
I hope we will see that the most of opinions from this thread are based on personal experience.
Thank you all for your participation!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

For me the issue is the widely exaggerated claims of cycle life.


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

Is Hi-Power still in business?


----------



## lestef (Jul 31, 2014)

Really don't know, but their page is still active: http://www.hipowergroup.com/product...ePO4batteries(cells)&big_sort=HipowerProducts


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

I've tried to call their support number, but no one answers.


----------



## mmyy (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope we will in the list from next year.


----------



## Phaser (Jul 20, 2014)

lestef said:


> So far I have noticed that many prefer the new gray CALBs instead of other brands


It is all just a matter of good advertising.
They say: New gray CALB cells are produced by other techniques and have ceramic separators,
but in reality the blue are not worse and have ceramic separators as well.
Furthermore, the blue cells are proved by many years of production and are still on sale. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=CALB+(40Ah-400Ah)+site:ev-power.eu


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Im now well over 400 cycles in my rx8 using sinopoly 100ah lifepo4. Cells are used at 6c peak. At the last check the cell capacity is UP 2%.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

Since when is the best technology decided by vote?


----------



## lestef (Jul 31, 2014)

Since many people started to use this technology !...
We would greatly appreciate if your posts will be more constructive. Thank you!


----------



## cbliss (Jun 28, 2010)

Left off the list is the Enerdel Moxie. It would be my first choice. Please add it to the list so we can vote on it.


----------

